
The Radioactive Boy Scout: When a teenager attempts to build a breeder reactor - jonathansizz
http://harpers.org/archive/1998/11/the-radioactive-boy-scout/?single=1
======
joshuapants
There is a book about this incident by the same title. It's been so long since
I've read it that I don't remember if it was any good.

I got my atomic energy merit badge as a teen, though I was content to make my
model reactor out of K'Nex.

------
jackvalentine
David, the lad in this tale, has since been diagnosed with mental illness and
arrested for stealing smoke detectors.

Sadly, things didn't turn out as well as they could have for someone with so
much drive.

~~~
gotopriapizmo
read the last paragraph !

> David finally gave in. After completing boot camp last year, he was
> stationed on the nuclear-powered USS Enterprise aircraft carrier.

~~~
jackvalentine
The article is from 1998.

~~~
gotopriapizmo
oops, sorry.

